
Programmers who only code at work - rbanffy
https://dev.to/pungiish/programmers-who-only-code-at-work-bhp
======
shams93
It's not about not being passionate it's about having a balanced life. You
should be able to sue if an employer tries to force you to work for $0. I do
have open source projects I have contributed to but I have also been fired for
not contributing enough on top if a 80 hour work week where I was being paid
for only 40 hours. Who has energy to live much less do hobby code when the
expectation is double time for 40 hours pay?

------
megaman22
I used to program on my own time much more than I do now. I'm a little burned
out, and there's other things I want to do when I get home from sitting at a
computer for eight hours than sitting at a computer for more hours.

------
grawprog
I program for fun at home because the programming I do at work is fairly
different than what I do for fun. But I definitely wouldn't want to be
pressured into working on something in my own time by my job. Biology was like
that. You're pretty much expected to make it your whole life and if you're not
volunteering on a bunch of projects as well as what you're already being paid
to work on good luck getting any grants or other things to do more work.

------
sharemywin
yet another way for an organizations to exploit peoples free-time for profits.
why pay for training when you can guilt people into doing it themselves.

